# Three anti-burqa protesters storm the Australian parliament



## barryqwalsh

Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.

The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.


Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

I love it. These guys weren't trying to *enter* parliament, they were trying to* entertain* parliament.Their props made their political point very well too.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Islamaphobic nutters. As punishment, should deport them to a middle east country where they're surrounded by anonymous people. More you oppress something, more you strengthen the resolve of those who support it. Want it go away, tolerate and welcome it.


----------



## waltky

Ban the burga (umph!)...

... ban the burga (umph!)...

... ban the burga (umph!)...

... (sung to a Latin cha-cha beat).


----------



## theliq

waltky said:


> Ban the burga (umph!)...
> 
> ... ban the burga (umph!)...
> 
> ... ban the burga (umph!)...
> 
> ... (sung to a Latin cha-cha beat).


You are a total Irelevance......the ban was changed to NO BAN 3 days later....Stupid Liberal Tossers


----------



## Rehmani

Delta4Embassy said:


> Islamaphobic nutters. As punishment, should deport them to a middle east country where they're surrounded by anonymous people. More you oppress something, more you strengthen the resolve of those who support it. Want it go away, tolerate and welcome it.



You are right, there are billion muslim around the world and hardly few millions practice of Burqah and hardly few millions muslim live in the western countries and only few muslim practice Burqah and specially those women who convert to Islam in their country of birht. And if some people want to limited their freedom then others should not be bother, like when people don't bother about people who prefer to live nude.


----------



## Roadrunner

barryqwalsh said:


> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com


I think they should be illegal in western countries.

American women can't wear their foxy styles in Muslim countries for fear the offend(and get beheaded), I don't think these Muslim women in their degrading, submissive wear should be allowed to offend the fuck out of me.

I don't think they should be beheaded though, just looked at with complete contempt.


----------



## Roadrunner

Rehmani said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamaphobic nutters. As punishment, should deport them to a middle east country where they're surrounded by anonymous people. More you oppress something, more you strengthen the resolve of those who support it. Want it go away, tolerate and welcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, there are billion muslim around the world and hardly few millions practice of Burqah and hardly few millions muslim live in the western countries and only few muslim practice Burqah and specially those women who convert to Islam in their country of birht. And if some people want to limited their freedom then others should not be bother, like when people don't bother about people who prefer to live nude.
Click to expand...

That would be a great philosophy if it were a two way proposition.

That said, it is as much a symbol of oppression and degradation of women as the hood is a symbol of oppression and degradation of blacks.


----------



## Rehmani

Roadrunner said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should be illegal in western countries.
> 
> American women can't wear their foxy styles in Muslim countries for fear the offend(and get beheaded), I don't think these Muslim women in their degrading, submissive wear should be allowed to offend the fuck out of me.
> 
> I don't think they should be beheaded though, just looked at with complete contempt.
Click to expand...

This is sad part of our civilization that people in dress become illegal and people without dress become legal means human and animal can park in same lane, good on you. This is called democracy every one should treat equally.


----------



## Rehmani

Roadrunner said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamaphobic nutters. As punishment, should deport them to a middle east country where they're surrounded by anonymous people. More you oppress something, more you strengthen the resolve of those who support it. Want it go away, tolerate and welcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, there are billion muslim around the world and hardly few millions practice of Burqah and hardly few millions muslim live in the western countries and only few muslim practice Burqah and specially those women who convert to Islam in their country of birht. And if some people want to limited their freedom then others should not be bother, like when people don't bother about people who prefer to live nude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a great philosophy if it were a two way proposition.
> 
> That said, it is as much a symbol of oppression and degradation of women as the hood is a symbol of oppression and degradation of blacks.
Click to expand...

It is only you felt this way, just 100 years back your Grand father felt comfortable with this dress cod.


----------



## ThirdTerm

The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.

"We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.

Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR


----------



## irosie91

ThirdTerm said:


> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR



It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.


----------



## Rehmani

irosie91 said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
> population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.
Click to expand...

But this ITALIAN forget that his grand mother used to cover her body as much as Muslim women cover in Burqa.


----------



## irosie91

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
> population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this ITALIAN forget that his grand mother used to cover her body as much as Muslim women cover in Burqa.
Click to expand...


really?    even my great grandmother did not wear a veil on her face-----not even my great great grandmother.    Was that Italian guy's grandmother  muslim?


----------



## Roadrunner

ThirdTerm said:


> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR


The burqa has no more place in a democratic society than a Klan hood.


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burqa has no more place in a democratic society than a Klan hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason why muslim women should be prevented from wearing them in their own homes-----or even in a mosque-----but not in public
Click to expand...


----------



## Noomi

barryqwalsh said:


> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com



Bunch of bigots, they are.


----------



## irosie91

Noomi said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
Click to expand...



I think they used the  KKK things to make the
point that ---COVERING THE FACE-----is
a  problem in a free society.     People are
identified by their faces-------criminals cover
their faces --------people HIDING.    People in a
free society are not supposed to be ANONYMOUS


----------



## Rehmani

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
> population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this ITALIAN forget that his grand mother used to cover her body as much as Muslim women cover in Burqa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?    even my great grandmother did not wear a veil on her face-----not even my great great grandmother.    Was that Italian guy's grandmother  muslim?
Click to expand...

Look your your grand mother don't wear a dress even knee high.


----------



## Roadrunner

irosie91 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they used the  KKK things to make the
> point that ---COVERING THE FACE-----is
> a  problem in a free society.     People are
> identified by their faces-------criminals cover
> their faces --------people HIDING.    People in a
> free society are not supposed to be ANONYMOUS
Click to expand...

The burqa is a sign of oppression, a sign that women are second class citizens.

That point aside, if Western women can't where Western dress in Muslim countries, because it offends Muslims, why can Muslims wear the burqa in Western countries when it offends so many Westerners?


----------



## irosie91

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
> population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this ITALIAN forget that his grand mother used to cover her body as much as Muslim women cover in Burqa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?    even my great grandmother did not wear a veil on her face-----not even my great great grandmother.    Was that Italian guy's grandmother  muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look your your grand mother don't wear a dress even knee high.
Click to expand...


wrong----that was your grand-mother  ------fartimah


----------



## Roadrunner

Noomi said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
Click to expand...

You are pro-burqa in a Western country?

Not that that is not your right.


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pro-burqa in a Western country?
> 
> Not that that is not your right.
Click to expand...


Burqa wearers----should be subjected to special
'consideration'-------in that they should be subjected to
SPECIAL PAT DOWN security checks---by females--of
course--------as -----"go wait over there while we find some
women to pat you down"    whenever they enter a public buiding or conveyance


----------



## Rehmani

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they used the  KKK things to make the
> point that ---COVERING THE FACE-----is
> a  problem in a free society.     People are
> identified by their faces-------criminals cover
> their faces --------people HIDING.    People in a
> free society are not supposed to be ANONYMOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burqa is a sign of oppression, a sign that women are second class citizens.
> 
> That point aside, if Western women can't where Western dress in Muslim countries, because it offends Muslims, why can Muslims wear the burqa in Western countries when it offends so many Westerners?
Click to expand...

How innocent you are. There are western women who convert to Islam in Burqa as well.


----------



## Rehmani

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind the anti-burqa protest was revealed to be an Italian immigrant named Sergio Redegalli and it's unclear why he is so passionately against Islam. This Italian man is a glass sculptor in Sydney and the Aussie media previously reported that he refused to take down the controversial anti-burqa mural (above) that he painted outside his studio. Based on his statements, he may be claiming reverse sexual discrimination and Italy is known for its macho culture.
> 
> "We, as males, are not allowed to wear any face coverings in Parliament House,” said the man in the Klan outfit, Sergio Redegalli, who then contradicted himself, saying it was “fantastic” they were not allowed inside the building with their faces covered but that the policy should be applied to everyone. Redegaljii said that he found the KKK outfit offensive, but that he was wearing it to make a point about facial coverings in public.
> 
> Three Men Pull Anti-Burqa Publicity Stunt at Australia rsquo s Parliament News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is understandable why an ITALIAN  would be  "anti -burqa---  Italy is having a problem with its muslim
> population--------I doubt that  "machismo"   thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this ITALIAN forget that his grand mother used to cover her body as much as Muslim women cover in Burqa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?    even my great grandmother did not wear a veil on her face-----not even my great great grandmother.    Was that Italian guy's grandmother  muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look your your grand mother don't wear a dress even knee high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong----that was your grand-mother  ------fartimah
Click to expand...

Well, you are ignoring the facts.


----------



## irosie91

quote from the sig of  REHMANI>>>>
For Jews Only: I will advise to jews that jews are not special race and since 3000 years has passed but masaya is not coming. Please get your self free from jew's elders, you are not their slaves. jew's elders using jew slave as a spy on other nations. This is the reason Jews population is not growing in last 5000 years instead jew mixing in other nation as a spy, and dividing others in smaller tribes than jew's tribe so jews can establish their monopoly on others nation or tribes means jew's policy is divide and rule. Please, Please jewish give up this nonsense and complete the line of prophets after Moses PBUH by following prophets Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and please, please jews let the other nations enter into the religion of Abraham PBUH and help the world become peaceful under one Allah(God) instead.


    Rehmani----from where did you get the essay you post in
your signature and noted above?      As it is written it seems
that you attribute it to the  news paper   J. post------but I do not find it there-----who AUTHORED IT---????


----------



## theliq

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they used the  KKK things to make the
> point that ---COVERING THE FACE-----is
> a  problem in a free society.     People are
> identified by their faces-------criminals cover
> their faces --------people HIDING.    People in a
> free society are not supposed to be ANONYMOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burqa is a sign of oppression, a sign that women are second class citizens.
> 
> That point aside, if Western women can't where Western dress in Muslim countries, because it offends Muslims, why can Muslims wear the burqa in Western countries when it offends so many Westerners?
Click to expand...

I think in a country like Australia the Burqa,(also Bike Helmet etc,.)should be removed if the Police request it..........I have no problem if a woman wants to wear the Burqa but the problem is,if a security camera takes a pic of a person committing a  criminal act.....How can they be IDENTIFIED..steve as for the KKK comment...that is just bullshit....as for the Ban in the Aussie parliament....it was just a touch of insanity by the Liberal(Conservative Party) trying to create trouble....it lasted a couple of days..and rightly died a death,like most stupidity


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three anti-burqa protesters have attempted to enter the Australian parliament dressed variously in a Ku Klux Klan hood, a motorbike helmet and a niqab.
> 
> The men, members of group called Faceless which has previously protested at other public buildings, cleared the front entrance security checkpoint on Monday, but were asked to remove their head coverings and stayed in the front hall area for only a short time.
> 
> 
> Anti-burqa protesters try to enter parliament wearing Ku Klux Klan hood motorbike helmet and niqab Australia news theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bigots, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they used the  KKK things to make the
> point that ---COVERING THE FACE-----is
> a  problem in a free society.     People are
> identified by their faces-------criminals cover
> their faces --------people HIDING.    People in a
> free society are not supposed to be ANONYMOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burqa is a sign of oppression, a sign that women are second class citizens.
> 
> That point aside, if Western women can't where Western dress in Muslim countries, because it offends Muslims, why can Muslims wear the burqa in Western countries when it offends so many Westerners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in a country like Australia the Burqa,(also Bike Helmet etc,.)should be removed if the Police request it..........I have no problem if a woman wants to wear the Burqa but the problem is,if a security camera takes a pic of a person committing a  criminal act.....How can they be IDENTIFIED..steve as for the KKK comment...that is just bullshit....as for the Ban in the Aussie parliament....it was just a touch of insanity by the Liberal(Conservative Party) trying to create trouble....it lasted a couple of days..and rightly died a death,like most stupidity
Click to expand...


I have a marvelous idea-----for the sake of security----anyone who insists on covering   "its"   face should be
compelled to wear a  number CONSPICUOUSLY  
on its head-----so that cameras can identify the person


----------

